

Git with Ruby On Rails? - comatose_kid

Any experiences you'd like to share on this (especially compared to SVN)?  How do plugins (many of which are SVN based) work out?
======
Anjin
My company is using it for all our projects now and we are absolutely loving
it. We are also using GitHub for remote storage of the git repos, you should
look into it. It has a nice interface and personally I like having an RSS feed
that shows me all the recent commits.

------
mojombo
If you have questions about Rails and git you can come hang out in #github on
freenode. There's usually some Rails core members or Rails plugin authors
there that are experienced git users.

------
wavesplash
Moved over from SVN to Git for all of our Rails projects. Plugins? Doesn't
matter if they're SVN/Mecurial/CVS/Git whatever. Once you './script/plugin
install' the plugin is in your vendor/plugins dir. Git plays well with SVN.
Give it a whirl.

